
What I Learned Working for a Silicon Valley Startup - stablemap
https://medium.com/@perryconeybeer/what-i-learned-working-for-a-silicon-valley-startup-8ca627c6f47d
======
paulryanrogers
TLDR: Some companies have toxic culture, pay attention to red flags, read
contracts carefully, speak out so things can change.

(Worth a full read if you've got the time. Some scary places out there.)

------
clicea
How is this sexism? It's extremely inappropriate and it's a shameful behavior,
but the definition of sexism is not "anything that makes a female
uncomfortable".

